
Using strace to figure out how Git push over SSH works - akerl_
http://kamalmarhubi.com/blog/2015/11/21/using-strace-to-figure-out-how-git-push-over-ssh-works/
======
bburky
While strace is awesome in general, git has some very useful debug environment
variables: GIT_TRACE, GIT_TRACE_PACKET, GIT_CURL_VERBOSE and a few more[1].

Try:

    
    
        GIT_TRACE_PACKET=1 GIT_TRACE=1 git push
    

[1] [https://git-scm.com/book/en/v2/Git-Internals-Environment-
Var...](https://git-scm.com/book/en/v2/Git-Internals-Environment-Variables)

